# Ainley Kennels



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

I am sitting here anxiously awaiting my new 3 dog box from Ainley. I searched and researched and felt that they would do a great job. Has anyone else dealt with Jane and the rest of the people at Ainley? They have been very helpful. I was also wondering how long I might expect to wait? The pheasant season is just around the corner (one month) here in South Dakota and I really need the box. The box was ordered and a deposit made a few months ago.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Kent S said:


> I am sitting here anxiously awaiting my new 3 dog box from Ainley. I searched and researched and felt that they would do a great job. Has anyone else dealt with Jane and the rest of the people at Ainley? They have been very helpful. I was also wondering how long I might expect to wait? The pheasant season is just around the corner (one month) here in South Dakota and I really need the box. The box was ordered and a deposit made a few months ago.


Ron and Jane Ainley are THE GOLD STANDARD when it comes to customer service, they have even gone so far as to help RTF'ers whether they are clients or not...their record is well documented and will be supported by many here on the RTF and in the FT/HT world


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

As an owner of 4 Ainley products your wait will be worth the final product. When you say "few" months ago how many months exactly? When I was ordering the "normal" wait time was around 5 - 6 months. Depends on how many orders were ahead of you, depends on what type of orders were ahead of you etc. Depends on how many trialers / previous customers just "stopped by" the shop for a touch up in between trials, training grounds etc. If you want to know exactly give them a call and ask??

You will be very happy with the product they build for you.

Dave


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

The Ainleys are top notch. 

If you need to know when to expect your box, I would call and ask Jane. We were given a pretty good schedule when we ordered both our topper and our 3 hole.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

As all the others have said, Ainley is at the top of the list when it comes to dog boxes/trailers and customer service. Just give them a call.

Janet


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I'll be picking my 3 hole up from them in a couple weeks. I ordered it way back in May I believe so I'd assume that's normal lead time on their stuff.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

They made me a bird box, they were incredibly patient with all my agonizing over size, which impressed me since bird boxes are small potatoes for them. I asked them how long till I can expect to get it, but even then it was a long three weeks or so as I was eager to get it.

Anyhoo they are the ones that can give you the best answer, I'd give them a call.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I got my box a couple weeks ago. Jane and the crew were great to deal with. I was shocked to see the detail to the box, especially on the inside. I'm glad I went with Ainley, I couldn't be happier


----------



## onlineretrievers (Oct 11, 2011)

I have never dealt with anyone but Ron and Jane Ainley for my dog boxes, trailers and bird boxes--they are the best on the market! The only one that can answer when it will be complete is Jane Ainley-give her a call!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I too am waiting for a three hole slide in. With all their current orders and other issues they told me that an order placed 1 month ago would be ready the end of Feb. or early March. So guess I will be making a road trip around that time to pick it up. Jane did say it could be sooner but I am not in a big hurry as our season is coming to a close. 
They were great to work with and I was grateful that I waited to order AFTER I bought my new truck because the tailgate on the new Ford can cause them to have to a custom fit. Very nice to work with and very patient with me and all my questions.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Great folks with a great product!! Willing to help and answer any questions you might have. Bought a 3 hole 3 or 4 years ago and love it! Only thing I wish I would have added was the closet and airing lights.

Great Folks Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ditto to what everyone else is saying about their experience has been with Ainley. I need to add someone else who has been left out who I worked with or talked to a lot before building my box is "Chad". Chad was very patient with all my questions or changes that I made before the build and during the build. They also have awesome customer service which is why I purchased my second box from them. My wait time for my box was between 6 & 7 months, but well worth the wait.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Just got a 6 hole topper from them, had it shipped to me. This one replaces the 4 hole that got stolen this last Spring. Their quality is phenomenal. Ron, Jane and Chad are the greatest to deal with. Chad is sooooo patient, and they build the best quality boxes and trailers in the business! Thanks Ainley gang!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

We bought an Ainley box back in 2004. LOVE IT!! Jane, Ron and Chad are the best. And, when we've had something come up since then, Chad is on the phone with us helping us figure out what fuse is blown or that our extra batteries are going bad. Never had anything that Chad couldn't help us with over the phone. And, if something were to need fixing I know we could drive down (with an appt) and it would be done.


----------



## KRD (Nov 8, 2011)

mlp said:


> View attachment 8891
> I got my box a couple weeks ago. Jane and the crew were great to deal with. I was shocked to see the detail to the box, especially on the inside. I'm glad I went with Ainley, I couldn't be happier


If you dont mind me asking, how much did you give for your box? I am interested in a new 2 hole.


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

I spoke to Jane this weekend and my box is being fabricated. She is a joy to talk to. I also had some dealings with Chad about the size of the box and a bar to lift it out of the pickup bed. He couldn't have been nicer or more helpful. I really feel I made the right decision going with Ainley. Thank you to everyone that responded.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Ron, Jane and Chad are the best! Ron worked with me 13 years ago in developing some custom aluminum kennel crates to fit under the topper of my then new pick-up. I still have that truck and those kennels, plus a new truck so again Ron and Chad worked with me, to make a perfect set up for me and my three dogs. I'll get a picture late and post it up. Ainley does great work for a reasonable price and they are fun to work with. Plan on spending some time when you go to pick up as they are a lot of fun just to shoot the bull with.

John


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

Going to get my 3 dog slide-in next friday. Can't wait. Is there a casino in Dubuque?


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

Left at 3 am Friday morning and arrived at 11 am in Dubuque. Met Jane and Chad and they started installing my box immediately. Jane is awesome and Chad is the man. What an operation they have. Clean and busy. I met Ron and we went out for lunch. What a wealth of information he is. He is also a very nice guy. By 1:30 Chad was going over everything with me and I was on the road by 2 pm and back home by 10:30 Friday night. I was able to use my box Saturday morning for a youth pheasant hunt. I think the dogs felt like they were in another world in their new box. The 5 youth shot 2 birds and my dogs caught 3. I absolutely love this box.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Picking mine up Friday morning. Can't wait!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Kent S said:


> Left at 3 am Friday morning and arrived at 11 am in Dubuque. * Met Jane and Chad and they started installing my box immediately*. Jane is awesome and Chad is the man. What an operation they have. Clean and busy. * I met Ron and we went out for lunch*. What a wealth of information he is. He is also a very nice guy. By 1:30 Chad was going over everything with me and I was on the road by 2 pm and back home by 10:30 Friday night. I was able to use my box Saturday morning for a youth pheasant hunt. I think the dogs felt like they were in another world in their new box. The 5 youth shot 2 birds and my dogs caught 3. I absolutely love this box.


That sounds like the Ainley operation!!! Jane does all the work and Ron goes out to lunch! 

JS

but they ARE good folks.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

JS said:


> That sounds like the Ainley operation!!! Jane does all the work and Ron goes out to lunch!
> 
> JS
> 
> but they ARE good folks.


LOL, good partnership...


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Never had the chance to meet Ron when they installed my 6-hole a year and a half ago but Jane and Chad are fantastic!! Excellent customer service and top notch products. I will definitely use Ainley again in the future. Well worth the 6-7 month wait to get my topper.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

After this experience, I will not go anywhere else. What a great day I had with Jane, Chad and Ron.


----------

